# House of Luv Buns



## buns2luv (Mar 14, 2011)

Going to attempt to blog about our buns and other furbabies!
To start I'll reintroduce our buns:
Caramel is our 1 yr old Broken Chestnut Mini Lop. Here she is in her condo, just about to throw her tunnel overboard! She is very playful, always rearranging her condo, running and binkying through the house or sleeping...






Teddy is our almost 2 yr old male blue harleqiun lionhead. He is the sweetest guy! He loves to sit on my shoulder and snuggle into my neck as I watch tv in the evening.




Our newest addition is Augustus AKA Gus or Gussy, he is an 8 mos old male blue mini rex with 1/2 blue eyes. He is very easy going, cuddly and smart.





We foster for our local Rabbit Rescue and our current foster bunny is Bentley, he is a 2 yr old male agouti lionhead. He is very shy, but gentle and sweet!




Our other furbabies are:
Daisy on the left, an almost 2 yr old Great Pyrenees/Golden Retreiver mix and Wrigley on the right, our 1 yr old Golden Retriever




We also have an 11 yr old male Golden Retriever named Sammy. Here he is with our son this past December.




We have many fish and a turtle named Lilo


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 14, 2011)

What a wonderful family! I would be a foster failure. A face like Bently and I would never be able to let go. Fosters are very special people.


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 14, 2011)

Our foster bunny Bentley and our Mini Rex, Gus got set up in new cages last night...








Caramel playing last night


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 15, 2011)

Caramel and Teddy are still working on bonding, not they aren't good together, they are. Teddy was neutered last month and still wants to mount her more then he should so we limit there time together so she won't get mad and him, she hasn't yet!
Tonight Teddy was taking his turn playing in the XPen in front of Caramel's condo (she had just had her play time) and she sits with her little nose pressed through the bars and they sit nose to nose, it's so cute! I hope when his hormones have decreased they are great together! I can tell they really like each other!

Gus (our 8 mos old Mini Rex) gets neutered Thursday. In the future I hope to get him a bond mate as well.
Mr Teddy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 16, 2011)

Jill, your Bunnies are so cute. I want them all. lol

What do you have on the bottom of Caramel's cage floor. They look nice. Does she chew them. I need to get something new for Winston & Vega's cage. However he does pee on the tiles i have there now. He's a Brat, he sometime eats the hay from outside of the litter box so that's when he pees.

Looking forward to more pictures and stories of your babies.

Susan


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 16, 2011)

They are foam puzzle mats and yes she did chew them...little stinker! So we bought a hard plastic chair mat to put over them, which worked great until I realized she had basically out grown her corner litter box and had been peeing over the edge of it and it had all gone down the behind her condo and absorbed into the foam, yuck! So I have since thrown out the foam and have the chair mat on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Nela (Mar 17, 2011)

What a cute family! Looking forward to hearing more :biggrin2:


----------



## Bethybuns (Mar 17, 2011)

Aw I'm going to bunnynap Teddy, so him and Beth can be bestbunnybuds ^^ :bunnyheart He's such a cutie!


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 17, 2011)

No way...he is Mama's sweetie! Even though they would look cute together, he is my boy, LOL!


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 17, 2011)

Carmel is such an active girl, there is always hay, boxes and food tossed all around her condo. She prefers her water in a crock instead of a bottle and I clean it and refill it for her at least twice a day...refilled it this morning, turn around and has food and hay in it...our silly girl!

Gus is being neutered today. Hope all goes well for him!
I am already looking forward to getting him a bond mate in the future 

I never really realized how particular buns are until I had to be away over night last week and left instructions on the buns for my husband. Boy, they all have such preferences that only their Mama knows about, LOL! 
Love them all!!

Our foster bun, Bentley has been with us for 3 weeks now and no applications in for him yet. I really want him to go to his forever home soon so he can start bonding with his new family. He is such a great bunny, so so so sweet!


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 17, 2011)

Just called the Vet and they said things went well for Gus's neutering and he is just starting to wake up, yay!

On another note, Ms Daisy (our Great Pyrenees/Golden Retreiver), escaped the fenced in yard again today...been at least 3 escapes since we adopted her in January, crazy girl! She loves to run, but we live in a busy area so I get terrified each time she is gone! I drive around and look for her in the neighborhood. Luckily so far we have found her pretty close by. This time Wrigley, our other Golden who was outside with her was barking and hanging around by the porch door like he was trying to tell me, oh oh Dasiy escaped, LOL!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad everything went well with the snip! I sense love in the air for Gus 

Silly Daisy, she should know how good she has it at home and not wander. Some animals just have a naughty streak.


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 18, 2011)

Gus is doing great today. Even when he got home yesterday, you'd never know he got neutered...he ate great and was hopping around his cage. He's they youngest bun we've gotten neutered maybe that's why he bounced back so quickly. The other 2 males were good the next day, but seemed pretty sore that night.

Teddy had his first experience outside on leash today, he loved it! Was hopping all over and is now fast asleep in his condo. It is beautiful outside her today, almost 70!


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## buns2luv (Mar 19, 2011)

First taste of Orchard Grass tonight for our buns! We'll see if they like it!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 19, 2011)

Your bunny's are very cute. 

I am sure they will like the orchard grass. Mine devour it as soon as I fill their hay bin's.


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 20, 2011)

Caramel was the 1st to try it followed by Bentley and they both really liked it, you can tell. Caramel is chomping on it now. Gus tried some too, haven't seen Teddy have any yet, but he isn't too much of a hay eater (he doesn't have any incisors).


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 22, 2011)

Awoke this morning to some very mess/rearranged cages. Caramel is usually my only re-decorator, LOL! 
This morning Teddy, flipped his food bowl and was strewing pellets everywhere.
Bentley moved his litter box (this is something for him, he is quite laid back).
Gus, well he has been very active lately (seems since he's been neutered) he loves shredded cardboard, picks everything up and tosses it around. I also think he's outgrowing his corner litter box as he has had 2 puddles of pee to the right side of the box lately...and seriously he has NEVER (not once since the day we got him and he was living in a barn before) peed outside his box. Seeing as it is right next to it, I think he is peeing off the corner. Time for a big boy box 

We got a call today from someone interested in adopting Bentley, our foster bun. He has been with us for a month. I hope it works out, he is quite shy and skittish, but it would be so great for him! We'll surely miss him though!

They all love Orchard Grass by the way!!


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 23, 2011)

Bentley (our foster bunny) has been adopted...he went off with his new, very excited family (3 kids, 9, 11 & 14) this evening! SO happy for him and his new family!! We'll miss you Benny!!!


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 28, 2011)

We got our 3rd foster bun on Thursday evening (3-24-11). He was a stray spotted and fed carrots by a nice lady. Rabbit rescue volunteers caught him Thurs. afternoon. He had been out there for quite a while. He is thin and scruffy looking. 
He eats a ton and drinks a ton too. He just seems so happy to be inside and in his own cage safe and sound. He goes from his water to his food bowl, to his hay and gets so excited for his greens. He does the best dead bunny flops he starting doing them within an hour of being here...he has an awesome personality!
We named his Lucky as he was lucky to still be alive out there, being out there for over 48 hours.
He goes to get neutered tomorrow and maybe we'll get an idea of his age.
Not sure what breed(s) he is, he is a white bun with grayish shading on his nose, head and ears. He has dark whiskers and eye lashes and sweet soft brown eyes. I gave him a nice warm sponge bath the second night he was here and he actually enjoyed it and all the cuddling in a towel after too. Is so so very sweet! I've been working on brushing his knots out a little each night.
He has been peeing in his litter box since he got here, but still working on getting the poops in there.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw! Look at his ears! Lucky certainly is lucky!

Your buns are all adorable! 

Rue


----------



## Nela (Mar 29, 2011)

Eeep! I would SO take him home :expressionlessI'm glad he is safe now! I hope his neuter goes smoothly and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 29, 2011)

Just heard that his neuter went well and he is starting to wake up. He was 7 lbs and we'll see what the vet thinks of his teeth and get an idea of his age.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love your blog! Think it's great that you help foster the buns. I think I would have a hard time giving them up after caring for them!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Helen!
Whenever we get in a new foster I have it in my mind set that he is only here for a short time, he is just ours to care for and give love to for until he finds his family to love him forever.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2011)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Love your blog! Think it's great that you help foster the buns. I think I would have a hard time giving them up after caring for them!


I think I would too. Thank you for being able to to it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG Jill I'm in Love with Lucky:heartbeat::inlove::big kiss::hearts:hearts. He's just so adorable.

Boy he sure is one lucky bunny.

Susan


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Susan! He is such a cutie and a sweetie! As with our past foster buns, I can't wait for him to find his FURever home and be so loved!

He is proving to be our hardest to litterbox train with poops that is, he has been peeing in it since day one. I would much rather clean up the poops then pee, but hope it sinks in soon. I am hoping now that he is neutered his habits will improve.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 2, 2011)

Bentley's (our 2nd foster bunny) family just sent me a pic of him being cuddled by one of his new children. Oh, I can't put into words how wonderful that makes me feel to see him so loved!

On another note our precious Caramel chewed a piece out of the living room rug and drape last night, crazy girl!!!!!!

When she ran by the recently neutered males cages last night (Gus was neutered on the 17th & Lucky on the 29th) they were trying to hard to get to her, LOL! She'd stop in and say hi to Gus (she loves the attention all 3 males give her) then stand on her hind legs to reach up to Lucky's cage on top of Gus's to say hi to him! 
I think she knows she drives them all crazy and loves it...that's my girl ;o)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 2, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 5, 2011)

I love how different all our buns are:
Tonight Lucky (our foster bun) sat on my lap for about and hour while I brushed and pet him...such a love!
Gus sat on the couch next to me tearing a magazine and jumping up onto the back of the couch and back down to the cushion again and again. Then climbing up me to check in...to cute!
Teddy cuddles up on the back of the couch behind my head/into my neck and nuzzles me...I love how sweet he is! 
Caramel loves when I lay on the floor of her condo with her, she lays there with her chin to the floor and purrs away as I rub her ears and kiss her head...my sweet girl!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 8, 2011)

Teddy is molting...I'll miss his beautiful mane...I love his mane!

Lucky is now fully litter trained...what a difference neutering has made for him. He eats us out of house and home. He needs to put on weight so I feed him whenever he wants. I fill his bowl with pellets about 6 times a day (maybe I need to get him a bigger bowl, LOL) and make sure each night his bowl is full as well as his hay feeder. I get up in the morning to both empty with his hay feeder thrown across his cage, silly bunny!

Caramel just loves flipping over her bowl of pellets and strewing them every where...I think she knows how crazy it makes me, LOL!

Gus, he loves his cheez it box, he keeps chewing new escape holes in it...our little construction bunny!!

I just bought dill for the first time for the buns will try it tonight and see how they like it. They love herbs so I'm sure they'll like it!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 8, 2011)

My e-lop rescue Jenny, would dump over her bowl too, thenI got one that attaches to her cage. I put her oats in her old bowl, which oddly enough she only flips over when it is empty.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 8, 2011)

We had to buy her one of those bowls for her water. Good idea to get her one for her food too! Thanks!!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 9, 2011)

DH and I did a little pet shopping after our date night dinner tonight. Caramel got another bowl that attaches to her condo for her food so she can't spill it all over. Everyone got a new hanging toy to play with. Lucky got a larger water bottle (his old one was also dripping non stop) 64 oz and Gus also got a new one, a little bigger then his old one, 32 oz. 
I noticed though that Lucky's is still dripping, even the new one, what causes that?

Everyone got some dill tonight and they all liked it except..........Lucky, surprise, surprise thought this guy would eat anything, but he left the dill behind.

Lucky is doing so well! I need to take some new pics of him, his fur is so clean and shiny now, he certainly smells better and he is just so very happy :O)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 9, 2011)

Check to see if there is rubber washer inside the water bottle where it screws onto the bottle. 

Something else you might want to look at is how it is attached. If it is being squished a little it will drip also.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 14, 2011)

Lucky chillin!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 14, 2011)

The life of Caramel...


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 14, 2011)

Lucky when we first got him 3/24





Lucky now 4/9


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 14, 2011)

Another before and after...he looks so much healthier!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

Quite the improvement in such a short time! Lucky is one lucky bunn 

They both look very happy in their beds.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 16, 2011)

We got 2 new fosters tonight. They were flown on a private plane with the rescue's foster home coordinator today. 11 arrived in all, they were part of hoarding cases in NY. We went to get 1 and ended up taking 2 as my husband said we have 2 empty cages why not take 2 )
They both need to be spayed, there is one large agouti lop and a medium black mix. Will get pics of them soon.
The second one we were told would only need to be here a week and will go to another foster home, we'll see...
The lop is beautiful and she just sat on my lap and loved being pet! 
We are thinking up names for them. I was thinking Truffle for the agouti and I told my husband he could name the black one, should be interesting, LOL!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 16, 2011)

New foster bunnies:
Truffle (female agouti Lop mix) Love her dewlap and cute helicopter ears!







Flika (still thinking of a name for her, but came up with Flika cause of the white flecks in her black fur) 
Female black mix, any ideas on mix, let me know...


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 18, 2011)

Our 2 new fosters are settling in nicely. Truffle has good litter box habits, a few stray poops, but pees in her litter box, yay! She has also started to come to the front of her cage to see us.

Flicka (Polish) is a bit more shy and is still working on being litter trained. She loves hiding in her box of hay.

I am calling tomorrow for an appt. to get them both spayed (vet wasn't open today). Hoping they can get them in this week.

Was holding and brushing Lucky (our other foster) tonight. He fell asleep on my chest, actually face in my cleavage, LOL! He is the sweetest!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 19, 2011)

I think bunnies universally love cleavage. Not sure why, but they like to snuggle in there


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 19, 2011)

6 yummy bunny salads; romaine, chicory, parsley, cilantro, dill, baby carrot, strawberries and grapes~very lucky they got strawberries and grapes tonight (they usually get fruit on their salads about twice a week), my 2 yr old was eating grapes and wanted the buns to have some too )


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 20, 2011)

If I were a bunny I would want to live at your house! I am glad your not spoiling them or anything.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 20, 2011)

No not spoiled at all, LOL!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 20, 2011)

The foster girls are getting spayed tomorrow. Hope all goes well for them! When Flicka recovers from her spay she'll be going to her new foster home.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 22, 2011)

The foster girls, Truffle and Flicka did great with their spays yesterday. They are chillaxin today! Trying to work out a pick up time for Flicka to go to her new foster home soon. We just took her temporarily with Truffle so I could get them both spayed at the same time.

Today I took the plunge and decided Teddy is moving into Caramel's condo...they are great together, really like each other you can tell. I put them together often without problems, but just always kept Teddy's cage set up...so today I moved all his stuff in and they are doing great! I just saw Teddy grooming her neck for the first time...so cute! 

We are picking up another cage from the rescue we volunteer for and moving Lucky out onto our enclosed porch along with Truffle and Flicka.
Our plan is to renovate the porch into a bunny room, YAY!!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 22, 2011)

Caramel in front, Teddy in back. First day living together in the same condo :O)


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 22, 2011)

What a cute couple! Bunny love is great! :inlove:


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Brandy! I agree that they are a cute couple 

It's the end of their first entire day together and all is well minus Teddy leaving poops and pee in a few strange places. Wherever Caramel is laying, Teddy is right there with his face nuzzled into her neck. Bonded buns are so cute together!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 25, 2011)

The 2 lovebuns!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 26, 2011)

Flicka went to her new foster home today...never like seeing a cage empty...

Lucky was having free play on the porch this evening and binkying away...he is the sweetest guy! He was also getting to know Truffle through her cage. Truffle was digging him, she stops her feet at Caramel, but seems pretty interested in Lucky!

Gussy was especially cuddly tonight 

Teddy is still molting terribly, him and Lucky are shedding like crazy!

Since bonding completely and being in the same condo together, Teddy has forgotten how to use a litterbox, PITA bunny! He is peeing in every corner, pooping every where, grrr! He has always been our bun with the worst litter habits, but now it's like a free for all for him. I put one of those corner litter boxes in a corner on the 3rd floor of their condo where he likes to pee off of, yes it goes down the wall, down to the other levels, onto the floor and under the plastic chair pad their condo sits on.
I do think he has peed in it and there are few poops in it as well, yay! Of course there are still some poops by his food dish too, oy! I hope he figures it out...


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 27, 2011)

Recent pics of Gussy


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 28, 2011)

What a cutie! I love the white nose :inlove:


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks! Those pics make him look like a grump, LOL!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 29, 2011)

The rabbit rescue we volunteer with has a lovely magpie mini lop/rex mix (she and her sibs were born in rescue in October) her Mom was a mini lop and dad a rex. I am thinking of meeting her and seeing if our mini rex, Gus and her hit it off as we've been looking for a bond mate for him...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 30, 2011)

*buns2luv wrote: *


> The rabbit rescue we volunteer with has a lovely magpie mini lop/rex mix (she and her sibs were born in rescue in October) her Mom was a mini lop and dad a rex. I am thinking of meeting her and seeing if our mini rex, Gus and her hit it off as we've been looking for a bond mate for him...


Sounds like a beautiful girl, I hope it works out.


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 30, 2011)

Got someone coming to meet Truffle tom. with her male bun, lets hope they hit it off. And an old friend from college may be interested in adopting Lucky! 
I am getting sooo close to him or I should say I have gotten so close to him, it will be very sad to see him go...I'll miss him terribly. He's the first foster I really want to keep, he has the best personality and is super sweet, just an awesome bun!


----------



## buns2luv (May 1, 2011)

Was playing with Truffle last night after I got off the phone with the woman who was coming to see her today and I had her on her back and saw that her spay had opened up, ugh! She is acting normally (very happy even) eating, drinking, bunny flopping, etc... So we postponed her meeting and brought her to the vet this morning. She has a not so fun Ecollar (which doesn't seem to bother her), getting antibiotic cream for her tom. morning and seeing the vet Tues. am. The vet tech. said that they'd probably put her under again, clean the area and re-suture it...poor girl! I hope she is well enough by the weekend (maybe) to meet the lady and her bun!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2011)

Poor bunner!


----------



## buns2luv (May 4, 2011)

So Truff'">s spay area closed up nicely with the ecollar on and her not licking at it and with some Mupirocin ointment I've put on twice a day. No surgery, yay! I just took her ecollar off and although she didn't seem to mind it on for the past few day, she is so happy to have it off, she's chewing on her boxes and tossing em all around. 
The lady who wanted to meet her as a possible bond mate for her male bun is busy this weekend so maybe next weekend...her male has met 2 other females and been very aggressive to them, so not sure how he's going to do with sweet Truff a lup a kiss! I told the lady that even if they are good bond mates to consider Truffle anyway as she's a great bun! 
Here she is chilling out on my lap: My friend's on FB says she looks like a playboy bunny here, LOL!
[img]http://rabbitsonline.net/gallery/14304/14304_041501_040000000.jpg


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 4, 2011)

LOL she is looking so sexy! :inlove:


----------



## buns2luv (May 4, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## buns2luv (May 8, 2011)

We adopted a bond mate for Gus today. She too is a blue mini rex. She's 2.5yrs old and so sweet! We brought him to a rescue to meet her and they spent some time together in an xpen and it went well. Gus was nervous about being in a strange place and she was mounting him. They'd explore the xpen separately, then meet up again and check each other out. They spent over an hour together and at one point, they were cuddling with their heads nuzzled into each other. 
Her name is Gumdrop right now, but we are thinking up a prettier name for her as she is a beautiful girl


----------



## buns2luv (May 8, 2011)




----------



## buns2luv (May 9, 2011)

Gus (right) and his new girlfriend Gumdrop (believe she will be Gracie)


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 9, 2011)

what a pretty little girl! :inlove:


----------



## buns2luv (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Brandy!

They are settling in nicely! She likes to lay in the litter box. She is the first bun we've had that makes squeaky noises. I first noticed them when we picked her up and held her at the rescue, figured she was nervous. She still makes them whenever we hold her, but she also makes them (quieter ones) when she grooms herself or even just laying in the litter box chilling...guess she's just a vocal bun! She is so cute!! This was the easiest bond ever, knock on wood!!!!

We have 2 people interested in meeting our foster girl, Truffle. One lady is coming tonight with her male bun that looks just like Truffy! She has tried to bond him at least 3x and he's been aggressive, yikes! I am a bit nervous for their meet up. Depending on how tonight goes I need to let the other lady know as she'd like to meet her as well.
I tried to talk the 2nd lady into Lucky as he is an AWESOME bunny! I want to keep him so badly, but then I'll only have room for 1 foster instead of 2...


----------



## buns2luv (May 11, 2011)

So Truffle and Bender (the male bunny the lady brought with her) hit it off well. The lady decided it looked like a good fit and took her home. She is adoption pending as they are working on a bond. Hope the bonding process continues to go smoothly once they are in his territory. 
We'll miss the our beautiful foster girl! Hate seeing an empty cage, but happy for her!
Makes me imagine how hard it will be to let Lucky go one day ( Don't even know if I;ll be able to do it honestly. He is binkying around my office as I type this. I love him!!


----------



## buns2luv (May 13, 2011)

Heard from the lady that adopted Truffle and her and Bender (her bun) are doing well. Will be working with them more this weekend.

Got someone coming to meet Lucky tomorrow evening...Oh Boy! That is going to be emotional! I love that bunny boy and want him to have the best home...he deserves it and deserves to be sooooooo happy!


----------



## buns2luv (May 14, 2011)

My sweet Lucky boy has been adopted. I will miss him terribly...he was a truly awesome bun!! I'm sure he will be very happy in his new home, but the tears are falling for you Luckers, you touched my heart in a special way!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 15, 2011)

Thats great Lucky boy got adopted!


----------



## buns2luv (May 16, 2011)

Became FB friends with Lucky's new family and he is now named Bobby and is settling in nicely 

Devastated that my Mom went into the hospital ER Sunday for chest pains and during a CT found a mass on her lung...DRs suspect lung cancer, OMG...unrelated to the chest pain and very low BP, what is that about...I can't believe this!

On another note, our baby bunny boy is coming home Sunday


----------



## buns2luv (May 16, 2011)

Truffle (left) and her new bond mate Bender...sent to me from her new home! Aren't they adorable?!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

A very cute couple!


----------



## buns2luv (May 22, 2011)

We got Bailey today. Chocolate mini lop/holland lop mix...super cute! Pics to come soon!!


----------



## buns2luv (May 23, 2011)

Bailey 
7 week old (big for his age) holland lop/mini lop mix, chocolate with light blue/grey eyes.


----------



## buns2luv (May 24, 2011)

Our bunny room/our son's playroom, hence the Cars rug, LOL!
Bailey is in the cage to the left, Gus & Gracie are straight ahead and Caramel & Teddy are in their condo to the right, but you can't see them.


----------



## buns2luv (May 24, 2011)

We're getting our next (6th) foster probably tomorrow. She will go in the cage under Bailey.


----------



## buns2luv (May 24, 2011)

Got our foster girl this morning. She was born in 3/10 and is a black with white markings Lionhead. Here's her write up for now...
Waverly just came into foster. She's an adorable girl who's very willing and happy to come to the front of the cage to see us, but is unsure when a hand comes in to pet her. She has obviously never been given much attention. She'll be getting some much needed socialization and love here with us, our young son and dogs. She really likes toys though, she loves fooling with the plastic links on the sides of her cage and tossing around her rattles.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2011)

Your foster girl is beautiful!


----------



## buns2luv (Jun 14, 2011)

Waverly was adopted today as a bond mate for the family's 2 yr old male Lionhead ) They seemed to hit it off well, good vibes for continued bonding success!


----------



## buns2luv (Jun 16, 2011)

Getting our next foster tomorrow. Don't know much about him, but believe him to be a mini lop, we shall see


----------



## buns2luv (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that was fast...we picked Patrick (male broken lilac mini lop around 1 yr) yesterday and he met his new bondmate, Daisy today, they hit it off and he is now adopted! Yay!! He was doing laps around his new bunny room when we left him earlier :O)


----------



## buns2luv (Jun 19, 2011)

Our new foster girl is a little beauty...she was already named Mascara, so we call her Cara. I believe she is a Hotot! She was born in 2007.


----------



## buns2luv (Jun 23, 2011)

Have someone interested in meeting Mascara AKA Cara for a possible bondmate for her rescue boy bun. 
Cara we were told had cage aggression...she was spayed 2 wks ago and that it has helped her, well she is super sweet in and out of her cage. She loves attention and is pretty mellow...oh and she is a kisser. The only bun I have ever had that kissed me


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2011)

*buns2luv wrote: *


> Our new foster girl is a little beauty...she was already named Mascara, so we call her Cara. I believe she is a Hotot! She was born in 2007.


She looks like my Moo Moo bun.


----------

